# Tahquamenon kayak trip



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

Anybody know what the float time may be from the Lower Falls to the mouth. Will be kayaking, but also a little fishing on the way.
Also any treachurous areas that we need to know about. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## eino fishere (Jun 18, 2008)

My girlfriend and I did that trip last year. We put in near the parking lot of the lower falls and floated down to our campsite at the river mouth campground. I think it took us around 8 hrs. The current is slow the whole way so expect to paddle constantly to make decent time. I tried casting and trolling and never caught a fish. It was a nice trip, saw some deer and a nice beaver. Even took a nap on the yak while floating down the river. No hazards that I noticed. The river stays wide, slow and actually is shallow most places. Have fun!


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

eino fishere said:


> ...I tried casting and trolling and never caught a fish...


You would think there was at least one dumb fish in that length of water.....


----------



## eino fishere (Jun 18, 2008)

I didn't use any baits targeted at dumb fish, suppose I should've given it a shot though. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

